# Game 1: Heat @ Celtics (10/26/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, October 26, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   ​


----------



## Jace

it begins. somethin tells me rio wont start tho


----------



## Wade County

Arroyo will start i'd say.

Can't wait for this game!!! It begins!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wow, can you guys beleive it's time?? Orginally i thought the game was on a thurs (idk y) and have an exam on Friday so I was going to tape it and watch on Fri. But I noticed like a week ago that it's actually on tues, so am debating whether I should watch or not. Ahh! 3 days would be hard to go by without finding out the score..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

W2B; you know what I'm about to ask you.. I need to know where u got your avatar pic!! You have a knack for finding good pics


----------



## Dee-Zy

Man, I have a boner looking at that line up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yes, Arroyo will more than likely start, but I made those lineup pics a month ago and didnt make one for Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwyane Wade said:


> W2B; you know what I'm about to ask you.. I need to know where u got your avatar pic!! You have a knack for finding good pics


Here you go...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Thanks man.. Btw, what a beast job the heat ppl did taking the pics with all black background this year.. LeBrons face looks beast, wish they all looked angry


----------



## Smithian

Chris Broussard just picked us to lose this one.

I am shocked.

:|


----------



## Wade County

In all honesty, I wouldn't be suprised if we did lose this one. 

Broussard sucks though. Between him and Doucher....blegh...


----------



## Jace

i cant say i disagree. i was much more confident about this game. with chalmers hobbled, dwyane uninvolved, miller out, and tryin to incorporate a newly added stack, i can easily see us struggling


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, and if so, i'll be skipping out on ESPN all Wednesday :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Yeah I could see us losing too... Yeah W2B, could you imagine, they'd make it like the world was literally ending. I could just see the headlines: "What's wrong with Miami?" after one game lol


----------



## IbizaXL

The preseason games i managed to watch did not convince me. Still saw too much of the old "One guy dribbles while the other 4 stare". Coupled with the injuries, and the off court issues with Wade, this team is not ready. We're not at 100%. A loss wouldnt surprise me either specially against a very good Boston team.

If we do lose this first game of the season....we're automatically out of the playoff picture and we're championship Pretenders according to the bright minds in the media.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo said that Arroyo will get the start at PG.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo said that Arroyo will get the start at PG.


:iwon:


----------



## Wade County

Hardly been much of a fight, with Rio going down and playing hobbled.

Arroyo has hardly inspired confidence either.


----------



## thaKEAF

How about I didn't know the season started this week? :2ti:

letsgetit!


----------



## Wade County

:yep:


----------



## Basel

This will be one of the few times I will root for you this year. Kick Boston's ass! :cheers:


----------



## Wade County

It would be so awesome if we came out of the gate stomping on Boston ass on their floor. Would be straight up gangster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Interestingly, roster submitted by Heat has Chalmers, Pittman and Miller on opening inactive list, although not official until 6:30 Tuesday.


Not official, but interesting nonetheless.




> dwadeofficial Dwyane Wade
> (Getting rt)RT @kathy_moeda: Aint no thing just watched @DWADEOFFICIAL, Mario Chalmers and Carlos Arroyo shoot around in our gym!!!


Good to hear them getting some extra shots up in Boston.


----------



## Wade County

If Chalmers is out, we are REALLY thin at PG...


----------



## Smithian

If only we had a young defensive guard to mix in behind Arroyo...

:|


----------



## Wade County

:laugh: I left that wide open for you Smithi.

Wow, no **** needed there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Watching "NBA Unscripted: The Countdown" on NBAtv. Its all about the summer of the Heat and Celtics and preparing for the 1st game of the season. Its freaking awesome. Although it feels like they're building up an NBA finals instead of the 1st game of the season


----------



## Wade County

Hype machine is on overload.


----------



## Ron

Go Celtics!

Did I just say that? :|


----------



## Gx

Why Ron?! lol

You've got to want to see a Heat-Lakers NBA Finals. Surely you don't want Boston there again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rooting against Miami already. I love it 

All segments of that NBA unscripted show are posted on this youtube account. See for yourself how they built it up 

http://www.youtube.com/user/NewNBAVideoGames#g/u


----------



## Wade County

God I hope we crush them. Would be so satisfying.


----------



## Ron

Gx said:


> Why Ron?! lol
> 
> You've got to want to see a Heat-Lakers NBA Finals. Surely you don't want Boston there again?


Doesn't matter to me or to the Lakers who gets there.


----------



## Jace

apparently it does as youre rooting for boston. this game sets up nicely for us. big gain if we win, but we actually dont have much to lose considering the lowered expectations due to the rocky start. lets get it


----------



## Smithian

I'm sick of hearing about Jermaine O'Neal. For some reason that decaying hulk of a former NBA player that was destroyed late last season and in the playoffs is now a championship caliber defensive big man.


----------



## Jace

Honestly. He got way better when he left Miami. I understand he's a reserve now, but he's mostly rubbish, still. Dude got fat again, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good to hear that Mario is good to go tonight according to Spo. I wonder who the 3rd inactive will be? Miller, Pittman and ?? 



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> The media crush at #MiamiHeat shootaround feels like the NBA Finals. Crazy.





> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> In Boston for the Celtics-Heat opener. Word on the street is 400 media members are in attendance. The biggest ever here.


Insane.


----------



## Adam

Ron said:


> Doesn't matter to me or to the Lakers who gets there.


Because the Lakers won't be there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's an *NBA.com live feed* from courtside at TD Garden in Boston.

Z and JJ are getting some shots up right now

Green shirts on every seat. Gonna be a crazy atmosphere up there tonight.


----------



## -33-

Arroyo starting at PG? It won't take long for Rondo to force him to the bench, and Wade or LeBron will bring the ball up. Just like the playoffs, move Wade onto Rondo...now we've got better matchups though, Bron on Pierce, Bosh/Haslem on KG, Joel/Z on Shaq, and Arroyo/House/JJ on Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Less than 2 hours away! So hyped!


----------



## Wade County

I'm ****ing pumped. Wish I could watch it with sound, but im at work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sportscenter begins by showing Wade and Lebron walking into the arena side by side. 

Yup, still not used to seeing that :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Shaq on Z or Joel is ugly though... same with KG on Bosh. Bosh never could do anything against KG. Hopefully this time he can focus more on D since Bron and Wade is there for the offense (I can't believe I am saying this and it will actually happen as opposed to talking about a hypothetical/on paper game!!!!!!!!!!!) Plus KG is a shell of his former self.

Haslem on Shaq would note be very pretty either.


----------



## Wade County

Joel actually has defended Diesel well in the past. I'm not that concerned about Shaq...it's Allen, Pierce and Rondo that are the Heat killers. Big Baby too.


----------



## Smithian

I turn that back on them...

Who in the living hell looks good on Wade and LeBron?


----------



## Wade County

Wade averaged 33 on the Celtics in the playoffs last season. With double and triple teams .

Hoping to get the bigs in foul trouble, then stampede in the paint and foul line.


----------



## sknydave

eeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jerry Stackhouse, Dexter Pittman and Mike Miller are the inactives for the Heat. Perkins, Bradley and Harangody for the Celtics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, Kenny has us winning 70.


----------



## -33-

I'm gonna make some statements about tonight and see if I'm right:

We'll see more Eddie House than we expect. I hope Arroyo plays well, but he was useless last year in the playoffs, and it will be the same old story tonight. 

Bron and Wade will run point more so than anyone else tonight. 

We will push tempo and attack the rim early and often. At least one or both of Shaq/JO will have 2 fouls in the 1st qtr.

Udonis gets a double-double off the bench, and will be joined by the Big-3...Heat have 4 double-doubles at the end of the night.

Ray Allen leads the Celtics in scoring.

Magloire brings pain to at least one Celtic.


----------



## Wade County

PM me a link guys!


----------



## Wade County

got one


----------



## Wade County

lets go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here we go...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ hits the J


----------



## Wade County

James for 2!


----------



## Jace

black socks! i knew it yaaaasa! spo said thered be a surprise for them awhile back. and i begged dewyane and lebron on twit for it....lebron looks SICK


----------



## Adam

Rondo with a flop how pathetic. Is that how they expect to compete with us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ hits again off the Wade assist


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rondo is setting everything up right now.

Nice drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade looks very rusty to start.


----------



## Wade County

Rought start for Dwyane


----------



## Adam

Wade is out of form. We're going to have to beat them by superior conditioning because their teamwork is much better than ours at this point.


----------



## -33-

Arroyo still sucks.

Staple him to the bench please.


----------



## Adam

Nice defensive sequence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice rebound and putback by Joel


----------



## Adam

Thank god Arroyo is gone.


----------



## Adam

Two straight great defensive sequences after Arroyo leaves and now we have Haslem in to continue the good play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, JJ has to hit those...


----------



## IbizaXL

Miami clearly needs more time playing as a unit. preseason wasnt enough. this is going to be a long night..


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, JJ has to hit those...


wheres stackhouse?:kitty2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How about Joel with 5 rebounds already? 

Hope he can keep this rebounding up all season.


----------



## Wade County

Tough start....


----------



## Adam

Well we're off to a bad start and it's still a two possession game. Plus we have fastbreak ability unlike Boston so we can take this game.


----------



## Adam

Jor-El with six rebounds already?!


----------



## Wade County

Whats the call!?


----------



## Adam

Four straight great defensive sequences.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, Wade is way off.

Great D by House there.


----------



## IbizaXL

Boston is breaking down our defense too easy..


----------



## -33-

Eddie House in the game


----------



## Adam

-33- said:


> Eddie House in the game


It took almost 10 years but free at last, free at last


----------



## Wade County

Horrible offense, just horrible...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

16-9 Boston after 1

Great offense so far by both teams :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Horrible offense, just horrible...


The turnovers came early but then we were getting quality shots and just missing them.


----------



## PoetLaureate

lol what a hilarious quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rondo with 6 assists in that 1st quarter.

Joel with 7 rebounds


----------



## Gx

On the bright side, that will probably(hopefully?) be our worst quarter of the season.


----------



## Smithian

Watching from a restaurant...

But I'd like to point out Joel "Rodman" Anthony is our MVP so far!


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Rondo with 6 assists in that 1st quarter.
> 
> Joel with 7 rebounds


You owe Superman's dad an apology


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> You owe Superman's dad an apology


He's definitely playhing like JoRel today


----------



## Adam

That was NOT a travel. Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Wade County

Cant buy a call here either....


----------



## IbizaXL

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAnnnnnnnnddd..................we still need an offensive minded coach in our staff.


----------



## Wade County

Nice work House!


----------



## Wade County

There you go Dwyane


----------



## Wade County

Nice flop Dwyane :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

:|


----------



## PoetLaureate

So yeah, sweet offense so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Boston is building this lead with their bench. 

Our offense just cant get anything done right now.


----------



## Wade County

Big 3 are 4-19 :|


----------



## IbizaXL

PoetLaureate said:


> So yeah, sweet offense so far


with all the firepower we have, the team is still relegated to the old "one guy dribbles and the other 4 stare" awesome offensive system. still no imagination or movement off-the ball on offense. and dont get me started with the defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Wade...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bad shooting on bad shots, we aren't using the talent of our players


----------



## Adam

Wade looks drunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is having a nightmare of a 1st half.


----------



## IbizaXL

take Wade out of the game...please........


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ and House have missed 4 wide open 3pt shots.


----------



## Adam

Twice Spoo has posted LeBron after a timeout and it has worked nicely both times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There you go. 2 nice plays in a row.

2 baskets in a row?! We're on Fire!


----------



## PoetLaureate

We are almost reaching last year's levels now GO HEAT


----------



## MarioChalmers

We're playing much better now. Best part about this is--no matter what, one of the big 3 will find his stroke soon. Bron and Wade, at least, can play hard D, they should do that.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh is having a god awful game right now


----------



## Wade County

just one of those days


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is ugly...


----------



## Wade County

How can a team with Wade, Lebron and Bosh have 20 points combined by almost half time!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> Bosh is having a god awful game right now


Best player tonight has been Joel Anthony :|

Says it all really...


----------



## Adam

Beasley > Bosh


----------



## Wade County

We have 9 turnovers to 3 assists


----------



## BlackNRed

hilarious


----------



## Dwyane Wade

^^ Beasley better than bosh?? and "Take wade out of the game" Whats next is Reef Da Cheif going to post a thread saying "I GUARANTEE THIS TEAM DOESNT WIN A CHAMPIONSHIP" (for those of you who have been here long, he posted that in 2006, not hating on him though..)..Relax!


----------



## IbizaXL

Dwyane Wade said:


> ^^ Beasley better than bosh?? and "Take wade out of the game" Whats next is Reef Da Cheif going to post a thread saying "I GUARANTEE THIS TEAM DOESNT WIN A CHAMPIONSHIP" (for those of you who have been here long, he posted that in 2006, not hating on him though..)..Relax!


not the game entirely. i wanted Spoo-brain to take him out in that moment...he's been terrible.


----------



## Wade County

He's joking man relax :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Even our open shots are all way off right now.


----------



## Adam

Dwyane Wade said:


> ^^ Beasley better than bosh?? and "Take wade out of the game" Whats next is Reef Da Cheif going to post a thread saying "I GUARANTEE THIS TEAM DOESNT WIN A CHAMPIONSHIP" (for those of you who have been here long, he posted that in 2006, not hating on him though..)..Relax!


Wade is currently out of the game and that was the right decision. And whether I think Beasley or BOsh is better than the other is irrelevant and certainly debatable.


----------



## IbizaXL

i think most of us here had a feeling we were gonna suck on the 1st game....but not this bad!


----------



## Wade County

boom!


----------



## Adam

If James Jones and Eddie House would just make their wide open shots this would be a close game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!

Down 13 right now. If we can somehow get this to 10 or under by half then that would be spectacular.


----------



## MarioChalmers

I know we're down 13, 28 points going into halftime, but seeing LeBron dunk that ball for us makes me very very very happy.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Free throws for Bosh. This will hopefully fix his stroke for this game.


----------



## Adam

Shaq has been a dirty player for a while. I don't know what Steve Kerr is talking about suggesting he is victimized by those flagrant calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

45-30 at the half

Could not have played worse on offense.


----------



## IbizaXL

down by 15? not bad considering all things.....


----------



## PoetLaureate

Midrange shots will eventually go in. All will be well. (might take a couple games)


----------



## Wade County

15 is gettable. But considering that we scored 30 for the half...lotta work to do...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade was as off as I can remember seeing him. Definitely gonna take some time for that rust to wear off. But it will.

Bosh has missed a couple of open mid range shots which are usually money for him.

JJ and House are a combined 1-6 from 3, and not one of them were contested 3's. You gotta hope to think that they'll make more than miss those in time.

That's the positives in everything. I dont think it'll all get fixed by the next half though...


----------



## Ballscientist

I'd trade Bosh for Shaq now.


----------



## Adam

I just don't get why Spoo benched Jor-El. He was playing great.


----------



## Gx

Things will be fine. We're playing last year's ECF champs, a team that's been playing together for quite a while. We're learning while on the job. If we're playing like this in January, then you can be worried. No reason to worry now though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> I just don't get why Spoo benched Jor-El. He was playing great.


We needed offense and I guess he thought the UD/Bosh frontcourt would give that to us :whoknows:

But I dont like that frontcourt against this Celtics team. It'll work against a lot of the teams in this league, but Boston aint one of them.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> But I dont like that frontcourt against this Celtics team. It'll work against a lot of the teams in this league, but Boston aint one of them.


there are many things we *dont* like about Spoo-brain with regards to offense.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade2Bosh said:


> We needed offense and I guess he thought the UD/Bosh frontcourt would give that to us :whoknows:
> 
> But I dont like that frontcourt against this Celtics team. It'll work against a lot of the teams in this league, but Boston aint one of them.


I don't want to sound like I'm trying to be better than the coach, but anyone can see that our best offense this game has come from Celtic misses.


----------



## -33-

We've run a very simple play with a flex cut after the 1st pass and scored both times on it (we may have run it more, but from what I saw, we ran it twice) with Wade and Bron getting wide open looks at the elbow. Why not run that flex more often? I'm tired of seeing the random offense, we're definitely not running the sort of motion offense Spo took from Riley tonight, but hell, I'd take anything right now that puts the ball in the bucket.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Losing in a blowout shooting like 20% is the best way to lose right now, its all good


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There's some nice ball movement between Wade, Bosh and Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

Hit your free throws...god damn...


----------



## Adam

Free throw shooting is really going to be a problem in the future when contending for rings. That's a huge weakness.


----------



## Wade County

my links down, hit me up guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Arroyo passes up another shot..


----------



## Adam

Arroyo turns down wide open three's. You just can't play him in a game like this. Boston killed him in the playoffs last year too.

This game has a playoff type atmosphere and this shows me Arroyo can't be a starter in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big Z can still get them offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron got that call. No doubt there.


----------



## Wade County

Friggin Ray Allen...Heat killer...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, Lebron's missed about 3 shoots tonight from right in front of the rim.


----------



## IbizaXL

gotta say i enjoy watching how Boston plays offense. usually you see 4 players in motion, cutting, picks etc.


----------



## Adam

I know they haven't been playing great tonight but for way too many minutes we have only had 1/3 of the big three out there and that just can't happen. Just no.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and Bosh need to wake up


----------



## Wade2Bosh

House for 33333


----------



## Wade County

Thats it Eddie


----------



## Adam

I think there's bias in the announcers that is seeping into their voices because it's only an 8 point game yet you would think it was a 30 point Boston lead.

Not Fratello.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!

6pt game


----------



## Wade County

Here we go!


----------



## Ben

Chopping away at it now, only 6 points.


----------



## Wade County

That's it!

Game on!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

63-57 after 3

Great end to the quarter. Lebron has awoken.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Stealing this one would be hilarious


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> I know they haven't been playing great tonight but for way too many minutes we have only had 1/3 of the big three out there and that just can't happen. Just no.


Spo said before the game that they were gonna watch Wade's minutes through the 1st 3 or 4 games and not try to have him go over 40. So that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Gx

Miami: L. James 25 Pts, 4 Reb, 2 Ast, 1 Stl, 2 Blk 

Through 3 quarters. It's finally sunk in for me, that we've got Lebron James, the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Adam

Z is so subtly great. He really impacts the game when he's in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice charge drawn by UD


----------



## Adam

Makeup call...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, House had that 3 had Z not moved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by Bosh to UD


----------



## Adam

All those minutes in the summer are going to pay off now. Celts look tired.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still cant believe we're somehow down by only 5 right now :laugh:

Wade back in. Hopefully he can get things going. He doesnt need to force anything anymore.


----------



## Adam

Give us the three from House and take away Rondo's bull****, obvious travel and it's a tie game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ for 3333


----------



## Wade County

Gotta get stops


----------



## Adam

We can't get any 50/50 calls and Rondo gets away with travels. Hard to win like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Late in the game and Davis is killing us. That hasnt changed.

just like that its back to 9.


----------



## Smithian

Put Joel in. Now. Put your best damn defensive players on the court.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

If we can't guard a 38 yo Shaq and Baby David how are we expected to stop Dwifht?


----------



## Wade County

Agreed, go with:

Lebron
Wade
Jones
Bosh
Anthony

Or something.


----------



## Adam

I really can't imagine a baseline curl for Haslem was the play we drew up in the timeout...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****, KG doesnt miss that shot.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade needs to put on his "Dominate another day" jersey today.


----------



## Adam

Our system of putting a poor free throw shooter on the line to shoot the technicals is so frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

17 assists for Rondo


----------



## IbizaXL

notice how things went south when wWade was put in the game. he's been terrible the whole game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Enough passing, somone (Wade or Bron) just take over


----------



## Wade County

JJ gotta hit those


----------



## -33-

Ball game.

Hopefully this clears some of the bandwagon fans off quick...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

All credit to Boston. They are hitting all their shots late in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jeez, Wade has look atrocious tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL

off night by everyone. even got out coached (again).


----------



## Adam

I really didn't like the Haslem and Bosh frontcourt tonight. Way too much of it and it looked bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

IbizaXL said:


> off night by everyone. even got out coached (again).


"Got any ideas?"


----------



## Wade County

Cant win when you shoot 12% lower than your opponent.


----------



## Wade County

Blame your mate Spo for that one Smithi


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat lose 88-80

We played about as bad as this team can possibly play yet had it down to 3 late in the 4th somehow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> Great ****ing job cutting our guy who could hang with Rondo. Great ****ing job not playing the big man dominated down low defensively early.
> 
> Congrats fellow fans. You got your wish. No P-Bev. No Anthony.
> 
> Great result.


Fans have nothing to do with these decisions


----------



## PoetLaureate

Beverley would have been embarrassed by the Boston D


----------



## Wade County

I'm a mixture of discouraged and encouraged by tonight's game. Dissapointed because I was hoping for a win, but encouraged that we can't play any worse, yet like you said, down only 3 late in the game.

POTG tonight? LBJ?


----------



## IbizaXL

if anything this game will serve to show these guys theres a lot of work to do. from the coaching staff down to the water boy. 

I still cant believe how Miami made it interesting at the end. As bad as they played...how the ****?!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Thankfully we got another game right away tomorrow. LBJ = POTG


----------



## Adam

I'll say it again. We looked dreadful, but it was our first game, Wade was injured, and they were at home. What's Boston's excuse? I'm not that impressed by them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, no votes needed, WC. LBJ is the POTG.


----------



## Wade County

Agreed, don't think there's much debate on that.

Amazing that only Lebron and Wade were in double figures.

I'm expecting a MUCH better game next time out, we will kill some teams, thats for sure.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> "Got any ideas?"


how about, dont put wade back in the game? he killed the momentum lebron and the rest built.

or, if he insists in putting wade in the game, use him more of a facilitator and not be the go-to guy when you have Bosh and James out there as well?

just a couple...


----------



## Adam

IbizaXL said:


> how about, dont put wade back in the game? he killed the momentum lebron and the rest built.
> 
> or, if he insists in putting wade in the game, use him more of a facilitator and not be the go-to guy when you have Bosh and James out there as well?
> 
> just a couple...


Just in case nobody else got that, W2B was quoting Spoo from last year during a losing game (I believe against Portland).


----------



## Smithian

We can beat those effers....


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> Just in case nobody else got that, W2B was quoting Spoo from last year during a losing game (I believe against Portland).


hahahaha.....should we be concerned? wow man....


----------



## Gx

Smithian said:


> We can beat those effers....


And we will, when it matters in the playoffs.


----------



## -33-

Just like the guys have to get used to playing together, Spo has to get used to coaching all these guys, remember that.

It'll take time, but we'll be fine...

I'll say it again though, this is an open invite for bandwagon fans to jump off. And please do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Just in case nobody else got that, W2B was quoting Spoo from last year during a losing game (I believe against Portland).


I was and I believe it was during game 2 of Celtics series, wasnt it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I found a positive. House and JJ started off 1-6 on uncontested 3's in that 1st half. They then went 3-5 in the 2nd half from 3. Much better.

But from 3, Pierce and Ray were 8-12 combined and I think they went like 4-4 from 3 in the 4th alone. Still a big weakness of ours.


----------



## Smithian

The rest of the NBA is getting warm, fuzzy feelings from this game. We played awfully. We look like a new team. Our guys are still timid together.

We're about to start running a train on some people.


----------



## Wade County

^ Yup. Sucks to be Philly tomorrow i'd say....


----------



## Smithian

Eddie House looks like a whole new player.


----------



## Sueng

According to radio callers and my main facebook statuses on my page. The world exploded tonight because the Heat lost.


----------



## Wayne

Not really a member of this forum but have always liked the heat. Did anyone feel like Lebron had the ball in his hands a little too much in the 4th quarter. It's clear that he the only one effective tonight, but Wade has made a career out of high pick and rolls with Haslem or Anthony and it looked like he was not too comfortable playing off the ball. What about more plays in the 4th involving Wade using a high screen from a big guy and and let him facilitate with LeBron playing more off the ball and cutting (like every play from the past few seasons)? Wade's effectiveness at slashing was pretty much absent today and it's understandable that he just came off injury. In the Olympics the two of them shared the ball pretty well but it seem like Wade just didn't have the ball in his hands enough tonight and it sort of took him out of the game (aside from horrible shooting tonight as well).


----------



## Rather Unique

Just read through the thread and my thoughts on tonight...

I'm with Ibiza on a couple things...We need an effective offensive system. Looked way too much like some pick-up ball and the same old Wade/Lebron pick and roll with the 4 others just standing and gawking. Glad Lebron asserted himself in the 2nd half tho. I know it's blasphemy but in terms of winning this game, they should've kept Wade's ass on the bench late. Lebron was rolling playing the ol' Cavs offense he's used to, and that went south once 
Wade came back in the 4th. 

Z played good and hard. Snatched up some nice boards..props to him. 

Eddie House i thought played well too. 

Bosh was beyond un-aggresive it was hard to watch, I'm a huge Brontosaurus Bosh fan, but he can beat any of those defenders off the dribble...take it to the rim, brotha! It's what made him so good last year. 

Wade was obviously out-of-sync, but that's fine..time will heal that wound/hamstring too. Something he did a few times that irked me tho was half-assing chasing Ray. Can't do that. ever. 

James Jones still blows..

I know Smithi likes to harp all day bout P-Bev but Rondo was barely effective in the 2nd half...the difference you may ask? not eddie house, we played him like the Lakers do..under on ALL screens, and only out to the FT line extended. WHY NOT DO THAT FROM JUMP?!?! is my question..

All that said, I know most of y'all are REAL fans and feel the same way i do. We played like garbage, haven't gelled yet, only got beat by 8 and it's only one game. No reason at all to panic.


----------



## Wade County

Ill agree Wayne, Lebron pounded a bit much tonight - but I think it was more out of neccessity than anything else. As the year goes on you'll see plenty of Wade on the high screen, he's so deadly from there.


----------



## Rather Unique

one more thing...why not put Joel on the Big Infant when he gets hot like that. That's probably one matchup Joel can excel defensively against, since Big Infant ain't but 6'7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> I know Smithi likes to harp all day bout P-Bev but Rondo was barely effective in the 2nd half...the difference you may ask? not eddie house, we played him like the Lakers do..under on ALL screens, and only out to the FT line extended. WHY NOT DO THAT FROM JUMP?!?! is my question..


You could also see how much he doesnt wanna take outside shots. He only took that shot once and missed the 3 pretty badly. It seemed like only Wade was doing this D on him. He was the only one who did it during last years playoffs as well and it was effective then. I dont know why we didnt do it more often.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade2Bosh said:


> You could also see how much he doesnt wanna take outside shots. He only took that shot once and missed the 3 pretty badly. It seemed like only Wade was doing this D on him. He was the only one who did it during last years playoffs as well and it was effective then. I dont know why we didnt do it more often.


When House was in the game in 2nd half, we used that tactic the whole time, and it worked...couldn't tell you why the hell we don't do it every game.


----------



## Wade County

Just annoying how the same guys kill us every game.

Pierce from deep
Allen from deep
Garnett on those midrange Js
Big Baby everywhere

extrapolate that to include:

Jamal Crawford from everywhere

Other Heat killers?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^
Hedo (Magic years especially)
Luol Deng
Ben Gordon
Troy Murphy
Gerald Wallace
Jason Terry
Mo Williams

Rudy Gay, OJ Mayo, JR Smith, Flip Murray, and David Lee get honorable mentions.


----------



## Wade County

Id add JRich too


----------



## Wade County

What does this loss mean for the Heat? Over the last 20 years, only three teams have gone on to win the NBA title after losing their first game. The last NBA Champion to lose the first game of the season in which they won a title was the 2003-04 Detroit Pistons. 

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/20679/miami-ice-celtics-cool-off-heats-big-3

I hate ESPN :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow :nonono:

And that's why I will stay away from ESPN after losses.


----------



## Wade County

The all black look is pure gangster.


----------



## sknydave

Celts came out with the fire. The Heat were obviously not ready for this... but we saw what it means to have more than one superstar who can take over a game at any time. In a few weeks this loss will be ancient history.


----------



## Adam

I still don't think that I'm looking at this glass half full or with excessive optimism. The Heat played as bad as possible and it was only a three point game with a minute left on Boston's home court. They're never going to be that healthy and we're never going to be that bad. I'm as pleased as if we had won the game because if that's the best the East has to offer then we're going to win multiple rings.


----------



## Jace

Right WC? Im like ashamed by how excited I am about the all black now. Something told me it would happen before I even saw it. It makes no sense for us to not wear black socks when black is our premier color. Should look good with red, too.

But yea, we played beyond awful and still had a chance, without two main players. I'm not too mad. On to the next...


----------



## TheDarkPrince

Adam said:


> I mean it's our first game, Wade is injured, and we're just learning to play with each other...but what's Boston's excuse?
> 
> This is as bad as we can possibly be and they could lose to us. That's not saying a lot about them.


Rondo and KG both had sub par offensive nights. Plus, Boston is much older then the Heat, yet it was clear they were the better team (So far, that can change later in the year)


----------



## Wade County

They were the better 'team'. We'll see later this year whether that still rings true. I wouldn't say KG had an off night, I dont expect much more than 13ppg from him anyway this year.


----------

